# October ipsy Glam Bag!



## Dawn (Oct 18, 2013)

Not sure if any of you get the ipsy Glam Bag.  I've been getting it for 4 or so months now, and have to say, this is my favorite so far!  For $10, I'm a happy camper!

  My bag this month included:
Sexy Hair Blow Dry Volumizing Gel 1.7oz.
  Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster 0.25oz.
  Zoya Nail Lacquer in the color Neve (full size) *which is from their Fall 2013 Collection
  Nourish Organic Deeply Nourishing Coconut & Argan Body Lotion 1oz. (smells yummy)
  Starlooks Lip Pencil in the color Tipsy (full size)
  And a cute Makeup Bag.
  It all comes packed in the makeup bag, which is shipped in an uber cute metallic magenta bubble mailer.  I get so excited every time I see that shiny package in my mailbox cuz I know there are makeup goodies inside!


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 18, 2013)

Post office sent my package to PA by mistake so I'm still waiting for my goodies.  I get ipsy and birchbox and it's like Xmas every month!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh no!  Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Melzie (Oct 18, 2013)

I feel so bad for saying this because there are so many people still on the waiting list to join Ipsy, but I didn't care for this month's bag.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here are the things I received:

Big Sexy Hair Spray Clay (I don't use hair sprays too much but if I do I use TIGI Bed Head Masterpiece Hair Spray)
LA Fresh Oil-Free Face Cleanser (I will use this, but I'm wary because I'm acne prone)
Zoya Nail Polish in Mason (I already have a color similar to this from Lancome)
Bella Terra Mineral Cosmetics Mineral Shimmer in Navy (I'm sure I already have a Bare Mineral loose pigment in a shade similar to this)
Coastal Scents Medium Shadow Brush (I have a MAC 215)





  I have received a total of 17 Ipsy/Glam bags.  I have been subscribed since May 2012.  They are an INCREDIBLE value.  But lately, I have been thinking of canceling my subscription.  I was looking at all the products I received and in the past 10 months there are only 6 items that I truly loved:

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Anarchy (August)
Benefit Benetint (July)
GlamRX Mini Freestyle Palette (March)
Lash Card (February)
Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Mini Body Butter (January)
Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil (January)

  10 months.  *That is $100.00*.  _To truly love only 6 items_?  I don't think that is worth it.  Not for me at least.  So I have been thinking about it.  I could have used that $100 to buy things that I know for sure I would really enjoy from brands I know and trust.  I humbly say this, I think I have a pretty good collection of beauty items (makeup and skincare) that I don't think I _need _Ipsy anymore.

  I think for those who are just starting out with beauty items or if you want to explore new/unknown brands, Ipsy would be great for you and I would recommend being on their long waiting list because it will be *worth it*!





  Aloha from your friend in Hawaii, Melissa


----------



## prettygirl8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Melzie said:


> I feel so bad for saying this because there are so many people still on the waiting list to join Ipsy, but I didn't care for this month's bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the same exact bag as you. Overall I like this bag. I love the shadow color and have nothing like it. I love the Zoya and currently have nothing like it. And I think the brush is pretty good quality. I'm afraid of using the hair spray because it's probably not for my hair type. I'm afraid of using the wipes because I'm acne prone. 3 out of 5 isn't bad. 

  I feel bad for the people on the waiting list. I signed up in May 2013 and never was on a waiting list.


----------



## KaysWays (Oct 18, 2013)

I just recorded my vid for this month's bag too.  It is my fave in the last few months, we got a few different items though.  I had a coastal scents e/s brush in mine, not the pencil.  $10 a month, definitely a good look


----------



## whittnee (Oct 21, 2013)

I loved this month, the coastal scents brush was what made me super happy


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 21, 2013)

i know! i loved getting the brush. honeslty ill prob use everything but the nail polish.. mostly cause i have already others in the same shades.. but as much as ive liked the boxes im about to cancel them too since i have too much stuff in my vanity right now thats unopened and i cant justify spending on this anymore..


----------



## prettygirl8 (Oct 21, 2013)

I just tried the Zoya and it doesn't apply evenly on me. Is there a special way to apply this polish? This is the second time that I've tried a Zoya polish and the same thing happened both times.


----------



## Melzie (Oct 23, 2013)

prettygirl8 said:


> I just tried the Zoya and it doesn't apply evenly on me. Is there a special way to apply this polish? This is the second time that I've tried a Zoya polish and the same thing happened both times.


  I actually had no problem with this nail polish.  I did use a base coat by Seche Vite and it actually applied fine.  It looked great with one coat, but I applied two out of habit.  If it is really thick, it could be drying out a bit.  Usually at that point I use a nail polish thinner.


----------



## Melzie (Oct 23, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> i know! i loved getting the brush. honeslty ill prob use everything but the nail polish.. mostly cause i have already others in the same shades.. but as much as ive liked the boxes im about to cancel them too since i have too much stuff in my vanity right now thats unopened and i cant justify spending on this anymore..


  I just cancelled mine 3 days ago and let me tell you: I have no regret!  That $10.00 will go to makeup that I know I will love.  I ended up giving half of my ipsy items to my boyfriend's younger sister and she seemed pretty excited.  I kept the bags!  I love those bags


----------



## lizzylu23 (Nov 1, 2013)

For me, I just joined and this is my second bag so not bad.


----------



## ohmissdee (Dec 19, 2013)

how do you like zoya nail polish compared to others? I'm trying to venture away from OPI and essie but I'm scared. I had birchbox but stopped because I didn't like 95% of the stuff they sent me lol


----------



## Dawn (Feb 3, 2014)

ohmissdee said:


> how do you like zoya nail polish compared to others? I'm trying to venture away from OPI and essie but I'm scared. I had birchbox but stopped because I didn't like 95% of the stuff they sent me lol


I love Zoya, but I rarely have time to do my nails.  =(


----------

